# SonOfThor's M1T/4AD MMA Training kickstart



## SonOfThor (Jan 23, 2004)

Well not been doing any 'serious' dedicated training on a regular basis for about 8 months.  I had a few false starts, separated my shoulder etc...  and I want to get back into the game ASAP.   So I decided that some anabolism would help me recover from the 'light' workouts the coach is ptting me through more quickly.  I should mention that whenever I s tart going back, the first three weeks are pure hell.  My body is usually sore (muscle sore mainly) for up to 5 DAYS after 1 training session. This means that in the first three weeks I can only make it to about 5-6 classes. which sucks.  I wanna get back into the game now, and I want to be there for three classes a week, minimum.

That's my goal.  Sure I'd like to be able to lose some BF and gain some muscle/strenght.  But the training itself usually will do that to me anyhow, especially when I'm first starting up after a long layoff (or like when I first started a couple of years ago).  My goal here is to just be able to expose myself to the training on a more frequent basis at first, so I can get back "into the groove" more quickly.

For kicks though, here's my approximate stats at the beginning of my 'cycle'

6'3 , 225lbs, about 18% BF  (guessing because the damn fat calipers I ordered from the e-store here STILL havent' arrived. )  Been lifting seriously for  2 years, MMA seriously for nearly a year all totl'd, and been not training "seriously" (1x week weights for maintenance mainly plus anything I would do when I was at physio for 5 weeks) for the past 8 months.

Just an FYI, I started a couple of years ago at around 200 lbs, but at something crazy like 25% bf.  In my prime when I was doing MMA training I was a good 200lbs at around 8-9% bf.

So here's my log for the last three days:

Monday: 5mg m1t - felt nothing, did 2 hours of MMA training (mainly stand-up)+  couple of sets of shoulder presses, lateral raises, etc.. Rolled with some guy twice my age (50).  He's been training longer than I have in the past 8 months, this I know for certain.  Pretty even match though.  Must be youth on my side, and the fact that I outweigh him by about 30lbs.  He submitted once when I had mounted him, kinda premature of him IMO. Oh well. 

Tue: Sore as all fuck, did 5mg M1t and Around 200mg of 4AD transdermally.

Wed: Still sore but went to class anyhow. 10mg M1t and ~400mg 4AD transdermal.  Did 2 hours of training  (all groundwork with about 20 min of sparring) + some weights.  Sparred some young russian guy, we were pretty evenly matched but I managed to pull off an armbar on him at the end.  Well  I guess I did outweigh him by 60lbs or so, hehe. Did 6x40 DB bench presses (was actually like 8x30, 8x35,6x40)  DB shoulder press was (8x20,7x30, 4x35)  Which is pretty good for me recently.  

Thu: Not feeling too sore.  Stretched real good last night after training but I actually felt more sore yesterday after class. Still soemwhat sore though, but not like I would usually feel.  10mg m1t and ~400mg 4AD trans.  Rest day.  Went out for Indian food.  Had Mussels Nicobar, Some fried shrimp thing (bad I know but tasted soo good), and som Chicken biryani.  had a small glass of Stella Artois too.


Most weekdays I eat pretty clean.  2 bowls a day of Kashi Go Lean! , the one with the 8g of protein and 10g of fiber per serving (before milk) with milk, usually chicken and rice for lunch, whatever is good for supper  and some kind of high-protein snack after work (tuna or salmon).  Protien shakes 1 or 2 a day on off days, usually 3 on trainng days.  Also put half a scoop in my morning bowl of GoLean!.

Friday is today and All I'll say so far is that I'm not feeling very sore at all today.  A bit sore, but not much.  No class tonight so I may just do some deadlifts and other back work tonight at home.  Next class is saturday at 2 pm.  Can't wait!

My recovery time does seem to have improved tremendously though, so I can't complain!  Saturday should be pretty brutal though so we'll see how I feel on Sunday and Monday.

Peace out!


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 23, 2004)

4AD dosage for today (friday) is in at 500mg.  M1T is steady at 10mg, 5 morning, 5 evening.

Feeling good, little sore in the abs still but other than that I feel totally ready for tomorrow's class.  Should be mostly stand-up drills, maybe some boxing sparring.  Possibly some ground sparring as well.  Saturday's turnouts are usually pretty good.  

Got my body fat calipers in today.. Using the three fold method (thigh, abdomen and pectoral) I'm getting a 13.1 % bf reading.  If you just measure the abdomen as the book tells you to (it's the accu-measure I ordered from ironmagazine.com) it tells me that I'm 17% bf.  Dunno which is more accurate.  Still, even at 13% that means I'm hauling around almost 30 lbs of fat with me whereever I go, which I could believe.  Ah well.  We'll measure tomorrow maybe and see if it adjusts..  I still have to get used to it probably.

Peace out!


----------



## plouffe (Jan 23, 2004)

Any instant effects of M1T? Pumps, energy, agression? And Also, what is MMA? And what does your PCT look like?


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 24, 2004)

Pct is Nolvadex, standard 4 week protocol 60 day 1, 40 day 2-14, 20 day 15-28.

Instand effects.. hmm.. Strength increase was noticable.. Was hitting the heavy bag harder than usual, really knocking it around today.  Energy level was pretty good too, but hard to say I noticed a HUGE difference.   I seemed noticably more "focused" today as well.  I'm still really feeling out the substance though, it's my first time using m1t and I may not yet be at the optimal dosage for my bodyweight and such.

MMA is Mixed Martial Arts.  It's really a system unto itself nowadays, taking elements of boxing, wrestling, kickboxing and brazilian jiu-jitsu (also judo and basically anything that 'works').

GOtta add today's log.. brutal workout today.


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 24, 2004)

Today's entry: Saturday the 24th, 2004:

Oh man.  I am so freaking sore/tired right now.  

Brutal work out today (for me anyhow).  Special guest at the gym led the class.  He was some ex boxing champion for the Ukrane or something.  Nice guy, learned a lot too.  2 hours ( at least, think it was more like 2.4 hours) of noting but pure boxing work.  The funny thing is, we didn't even have time to spar.  Just drills, bagwork, focus mitts, more bagwork, etc..  I must have hit the heavy bag like 1000 times today, at least.  My knuckles are all bruised despite wearing bag gloves the entire time.  I really smacked that sucker around.  It's pretty cool.. I'd get exhausted from all the work, we'd take a minute while the coach would show us some aspect of the technique we were neglecting, then I'd pound that fucker all over the place again until I was exhausted, wash, rince, repeat. 

Dosages today: 10mg of M1t, 5mg in the morning(8 am) and 5 at around 5pm.  Considering taking another 5 before bed.

4AD: around 700mg today, 350 morning, 350 at around 5pm.

Overall, I'm liking the feeling.


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 25, 2004)

Sunday 25/04:

I felt pretty good this morning, despite the brutal workout yesterday.  So I decided to get "athletic" with the missus.  Well that was not such a great Idea because It made me somewhat more tired and amplified my existing soreness in almost every part of my body.  Except my fists, which seem to have recovered remarkably well.  I really can't believe it actually. It's like they did three days worth of healing in one night!

M1t: 15mg today

4AD: only 400mg today.

Next class is tomorrow evening.  Looking forward to it!


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 28, 2004)

Wednesday January 28th, 2004:

Well lets see.  Sunday evening I started noticing the pumps.  Every muscle in my body felt noticably 'tight'.  Monday morning, noticed I was getting pumped just from washing my hair and brushing my teeth!  Now I know what they mean about the "insane" pumps!  I ended up having to work late on Monday so I missed my class.  No matter though, I was still feeling pretty sore from saturday/sunday's activities. 

Still feel pumped as hell today.  Don't know how well this is going to bode for tonight's workout, hopefully I'm not cramping up after the damn warm-up.

M1t dosage has been at 15mg since sunday, but I may drop it back down to 10mg as these pumps are getting slightly annoying.  4AD dosage has been around 500mg/day.

Will update tonight or tomorrow and let you know how my workout went tonight.


----------

